# Kein Sound bei javazoom



## fischkopf2009 (9. Dez 2012)

Hallo ich möchte gerne einen Mp3 Player unter Java programmieren un bin dabei auf eine Bibliothek von javazoom. gestoßen. Dies habe ich eingebunden und auch ein kleines programm geschrieben - es wird kein fehler geworfen und das programm beendet sich nach ca 5 sekunden von slebst . die sound datei ist vorhanden und ca. 4 muinuten lang. allerdings höre ich nichts . hat jemand eine idee ? 


```
public class MP3Player 
{ 
    public MP3Player(String filename) 
    { 
        try 
        { 
            FileInputStream in  = new FileInputStream(filename); 
            
            Player player   = new Player(in); 
            
            player.play(3000); 
            
            
            
        } catch (FileNotFoundException e) 
        { 
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block 
            e.printStackTrace(); 
        } catch (JavaLayerException e) 
        { 
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block 
            e.printStackTrace(); 
        } 
        
        
    } 
    
    public static void main(String[] args) 
    { 
        new MP3Player("/home/basti/Programmierung/WorkspaceEclipse/MP3-Player/Sound.mp3"); 
        System.out.println("Starte player"); 
    } 
}
```

Vielen Dank


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Dez 2012)

Welches Betriebssystem verwendest Du? Bei mir funktionierte JLayer zwar auf Windows, aber nicht auf Mac.


----------



## fischkopf2009 (9. Dez 2012)

Hallo

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich verwende Ubuntu 10.04. Ich kann ganz normal Musik hören.

Unter einem anderen BS habe ich es noch nicht getestet.


----------

